

Apple Is Called Poised to Offer ‘Cloud’ Music - ChrisArchitect
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/21/technology/21apple.html

======
ChrisArchitect
posting this, but seems like there is no new source other than the days old
TechCrunch article

